
Why Tesla Is Selling Naughty Short-Shorts - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/tesla-naughty-short-shorts
======
emsign
Isn't he notoriously short on cash? Maybe he doesn't have any more real estate
to sell?

------
smt88
tl;dr It's a marketing stunt/joke, and the press coverage it's generating is
exactly the goal.

